# Stage 12 - My Friday 13Th French "cuckoo"



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought this mainly as we share the same name. There was a good photo, but no real description other than "Ancienne montre, fonctione bien"










With the often seen "Ebauche Suisse" I was expecting to see a generic Swiss 17 jewel from the likes of FHF etc but no, there was a Cuckoo in the nest:

A France Ebauche 1 jewel, FE 6820 QUARTZ!










It's unlikely that, even here in France, anyone could get away with producing a fake French unknown brand "Swiss 17 jewelled mechanical" powered by a quartz. So I can only suppose that when the original movement failed it was easier, (and cheaper), for the then owner to substitute the FE for what ever was inside. Having never seen or even heard of another Henry, I will keep this one until I perhaps can find a "genuine" Henry, or, even less likely, find out what should be in the "nest". I know I could source a Swiss 17 jewel to retrofit, but, call me crazy if you like, to me it would by like putting the wrong make engine into an old "collectable" 1970's car.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a "Henri Blanc" and a couple "Henry Gireaux" but no "Henry"


----------

